
Facebook 'unintentionally uploaded' email contacts from 1.5M users - kerng
https://www.cnet.com/news/facebook-unintentionally-uploaded-email-contacts-from-1-5m-users/
======
fergbrain
How do you “unintentionally” upload contacts when you have an “importing
contacts” dialog?

~~~
kerng
Very good question- maybe the wording should have been unintentionally stored
the information, but i think Facebook is basically just trying to downplay
this case.

